# Amnesia or Salludon?



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Who would you rather look like?

Sal









Amnesia


----------



## Kade (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia and it’s not even close


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia looks like a faggot 
The other guy looks based 

but ...


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

both moggers but i feel like salludon would age better. i’ve heard people say Salludon is like a 4-5 PSL white guy which is complete cope jfl. maybe in some eastern euro racist country but in white countries where ethnics aren’t rare he’d do very well. but white is the most desirable pheno so i think i’d have to choose Amnesia ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Amnesia looks like a faggot
> The other guy looks based
> 
> but ...
> View attachment 217750



I ain't white 

Salludon has a more masculine look. Would truly dominate the women more, but I'd guess more women would approach amnesia


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Kade said:


> Amnesia and it’s not even close


salludon is still a mogger tho.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

salludon, mogs amensia by atleast 1 point


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

i would rather look like me


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 6, 2020)

In the first picture Amnesia looks meh, in the second he mogs Salludon


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hard one 

I say amnesia because he is white


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

i wanna see what salludon looks like beardless


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> both moggers but i feel like salludon would age better. i’ve heard people say Salludon is like a 4-5 PSL white guy which is complete cope jfl. maybe in some eastern euro racist country but in white countries where ethnics aren’t rare he’d do very well. but white is the most desirable pheno so i think i’d have to choose Amnesia ngl


Salludon got trashed on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

saludon
>beter pheno
>better nose
>better eye area
>better jaw
saludon is 7 here and amensia is like a 6 i guess






turkproducer said:


> i wanna see what salludon looks like beardless


check


----------



## buflek (Jan 6, 2020)

salludon = psl slayer
amnesia = real life slayer


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> saludon
> >beter pheno
> saludon is 7 here and amensia is like a 6 i guess


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> View attachment 217774


how ?


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Salludon got trashed on tinder


What countries? And yeah but tinder isn’t real life lol. tinder isn’t good for ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

There's something so iconic about salludon. He looks like an old school Hollywood movie star or something.

He doesn't just look like another tinder fuckboy. He looks interesting 

Reminds me of James dean or Brando


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> how ?


to say his features are better is objective, but i do agree his eye area is better lol. but everything else is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> What countries? And yeah but tinder isn’t real life lol. tinder isn’t good for ethnics


aside from smv based on who looks better, saludon mogs which is what mog battle are for


----------



## needsolution (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia mogs slighty, both slayers tho


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> to say his features are better is objective, but i do agree his eye area is better lol. but everything else is cope.


how is his jaw not better ?
his pheno is 10/10


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> both moggers but i feel like salludon would age better. i’ve heard people say Salludon is like a 4-5 PSL white guy which is complete cope jfl. maybe in some eastern euro racist country but in white countries where ethnics aren’t rare he’d do very well. but white is the most desirable pheno so i think i’d have to choose Amnesia ngl



Age better? Nikka Im 31, how old is Salludon anyway?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> What countries? And yeah but tinder isn’t real life lol. tinder isn’t good for ethnics


US I think


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Age better? Nikka Im 31, how old is Salludon anyway?


idk something about ur eyes looks weary to me, i think it’s the under eye area but


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Age better? Nikka Im 31, how old is Salludon anyway?


Did u get surgeries?


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> US I think


what state? I know salludoj would do well in toronto or any ethnic city in europe


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> what state? I know salludoj would do well in toronto or any ethnic city in europe


Idk tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Age better? Nikka Im 31, how old is Salludon anyway?


he is 23-24


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

buflek said:


> salludon = psl slayer
> amnesia = real life slayer



I saw a reddit from someone who knows sal personally and said sal met up with him when he visited America.

Said sal has 300 slays and was slaying prime white women in tinder in US


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> idk something about ur eyes looks weary to me, i think it’s the under eye area but



Actually you're right, my undereyes are starting to hollow as fat pads move down. Its a brutal thing Ive noticed, getting old. But my point was its not fair to compare my aging to him as I assume hes like mid 20s at the most?


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I saw a reddit from someone who knows sal personally and said sal met up with him when he visited America.
> 
> Said sal has 300 slays and was slaying prime white women in tinder in US


jfl no, he hasnt been to US


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> jfl no, he hasnt been to US



Literally I read the reddit post a month ago


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Actually you're right, my undereyes are starting to hollow as fat pads move down. Its a brutal thing Ive noticed, getting old. But my point was its not fair to compare my aging to him as I assume hes like mid 20s at the most?
> 
> View attachment 217785


yeah but you’ve had more surgeries than him though. We don’t even know for sure if he has had surgery, but i think he’s had 1-2 personally, not as much as you though for sure. Ur both still moggers so i guess it doesn’t rly matter lol


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

amensia got rated 7 on reddit and saludon got 8 rating on r/truerateme


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia mog this oldcel with beard to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Salludon got trashed on tinder


cope, @Gosick did tinder on him, he got 6 matches in 20 min then he changed the location to germany and the account got banned,


----------



## buflek (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> I saw a reddit from someone who knows sal personally and said sal met up with him when he visited America.
> 
> Said sal has 300 slays and was slaying prime white women in tinder in US


not saying he cant slay, i just think amnesia would make better in a club or smth here in west europe


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> cope, @Gosick did tinder on him, he got 6 matches in 20 min then he changed the location to germany and the account got banned,


6 match in 20 mins? Trash


----------



## reptiles (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Who would you rather look like?
> 
> Sal
> View attachment 217743
> ...




@Amnesia the dude is a literal human god


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Literally I read the reddit post a month ago


Here it is @Dante1 @turkproducer


----------



## reptiles (Jan 6, 2020)

buflek said:


> salludon = psl slayer
> amnesia = real life slayer





Fucking brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> 6 match in 20 mins? Trash


and 20 likes
moggingmachine got 35 in 24 hours jfl keep coping son
all this in less than an hour


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> and 20 likes
> moggingmachine got 35 in 24 hours jfl keep coping son
> all this in less than an hour


I’m lowkey shadowbanned son.

I’m so sorry for Coping pls don’t beat me up


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 6, 2020)

Salludon looks like Magnum


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 6, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> amensia got rated 7 on reddit and saludon got 8 rating on r/truerateme


You know you're at the end of your rope once you start citing truerateme scores


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> You know you're at the end of your rope once you start citing truerateme scores


just stating facts


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Actually you're right, my undereyes are starting to hollow as fat pads move down. Its a brutal thing Ive noticed, getting old. But my point was its not fair to compare my aging to him as I assume hes like mid 20s at the most?
> 
> View attachment 217785


Undereye fat grafting?


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i would rather look like me


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 7, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> Who would you rather look like?
> 
> Sal
> View attachment 217743
> ...


Salludon and it's not even close


Holymanro said:


> I saw a reddit from someone who knows sal personally and said sal met up with him when he visited America.
> 
> Said sal has 300 slays and was slaying prime white women in tinder in US


salludon bangs bollywood actresses on the side


Holymanro said:


> I saw a reddit from someone who knows sal personally and said sal met up with him when he visited America.
> 
> Said sal has 300 slays and was slaying prime white women in tinder in US


salludon bangs bollywood actresses on the side


Amnesia said:


> Age better? Nikka Im 31, how old is Salludon anyway?


salludon is 24 or 25

but he lives in a shithole with a shit environment

and he was ugly until a few years ago

so of course he got stresed cuz of that

but

if u and salludon went to a club

it would be over for everyone else


reptiles said:


> @Amnesia the dude is a literal human god


u turned your back on salludon?

what about salludon with green eyes and no beard?


----------



## Artturih (Sep 24, 2020)

Why aren't these people already supermodels? Both are just rotting in looksmax and reddit jfl.


----------

